# Radioamatierisms >  Mikrofona nobarošana CB rācijai

## erikonkuls

Sveiki biedri! Ir MOCOMA 45 CB rācija, kurai nav bias uz mikrofona un laikam nemaz nav bijis. Ko varat ieteikt lai nobarotu mikrofonu?

----------


## Waldis

Ja tas, ko Tu lamā par ''bias'' ir caur rezistoru padots barošanas spriegums, un tā tur nav, tad iespējams, ka stacijai ir paredzēts darboties ar dinamisko mikrofonu, kuram šo spriegumu nevajag. Tā mēdz gadīties. http://oh6gzt.fi/pdf/mocoma45-asennu...yttoohjeet.pdf

----------


## JDat

Beidzot kāds arī iemeta shēmu. Kur problēma uztaisīt BIAS spiegumu priekš mikrofona? Tik vien kā pretestība R58 (vai R50, nevar saprast sūdīga kvalitāte), jāatvieno no zemes un jāpievieno pie 20. kontakta.

----------

